# Help with Tecumseh 2 cycle



## Adam F (Dec 23, 2004)

I was thinking about taking the motor out of my snowblower and using it in something else. I have a Toro snowblower from 1985. It has a Tecumseh 2cy AH600 3hp motor. But it doesnt have a throttle control. Is there any way to adapt this engine to have a throttle control? I was going to make either a R/C car or a air compressor motor out of it. Thanks!


----------

